
9to5google Leaked Google Pixelbook Go Hands-On - Tepix
https://9to5google.com/2019/10/10/exclusive-this-is-google-pixelbook-go-gallery/
======
Tepix
I'm surprised they went with the outdated-looking Macbook bezel. Having owned
a Dell XPS 13 for a few years now (and a Macbook Air 11" previously) I always
think the Macbook displays look very dated. I expect the upcoming 16 inch
Macbook to have thin bezels (and rounded display corners like the iPhones).

------
rvz
General rule of thumb of every new product announcement (not revision) is to
always avoid buying the very 1st generation.

Android Wear is probably still stuck on 32 bit ARM and if this rumoured
'Google Watch' surprising becomes 32 bit, then that is an instant no deal.

~~~
ilrwbwrkhv
that is some bs that you are spewing

~~~
rvz
Perhaps you should ask the first adopters who paid a premium for the Apple
Watch Edition (Gold), Chromebook Pixel and the Samsung Fold to see if they are
still using them.

What's worse is that first adopters are at the very start of the planned
obsolescence process and even by then, the hardware/software is made
completely useless as soon as support is ended unlike Windows PCs which are
still useful after end-of-life.

Do you think it is worth paying a premium for the first edition of a un-
upgradeable product?

